# برنامج قنبله يحول أى ملف dxfالى ملف txt كأحداثيات مرتبه كما نريد



## هانى زكريا احمد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

أخوانى نظرا لمعرفتى بهذه المشكله وما تحتاجه من وقت وجهد لحلها أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج الرائع مع الشرح الوافى له لكى يسهل عمل اخوانى فى المنتدى
هذا البرنامج ببساطه يحول أى ملف أوتوكاد الى ملف نصى يحتوى على أحداثيات كل ما هو موجود فى ملف الأوتوكاد (نقاط - خطوط - أقواس - بولى لين _ ألخ ) فى ثوانى معدوده

أنسى الليسبات العقيمه التى تخرج النقاط فقط أو الخطوط فقط

لكى يسهل عملية أدخال هذه النقاط لأى جهاز مساحى سواء توتال أستيشن أو جى بى أس
وأقدم البرنامج ومعه الشرح والكراك 
والشرح أقدمه لأخوانى هديه
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (9 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج قيم حياك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## talan77 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو سعد نقودي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلآ البرنامج ضروري خاصة للعاملين في مجال المساحه 
شكرآ و نرجو المزيد


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج مفيد جدا اشكرك كل الشكر ومزيدا من العطاء ..........كل سنة وانت بخير


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى 
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير ان شاء الله


----------



## MOAIYED (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووو


----------



## انور الزبيدي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبي


----------



## محمد نصر احمد محمد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## shadoul (11 سبتمبر 2010)

* البرنامج ضروري للعاملين في مجال المساحه وخاصة وضع الغلائم 
شكرآ وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء*​


----------



## AMR GODA (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور تسلم يدك


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكركم يا جماعه وكل عام وانتم بخير
ما رأيكم بالشرح المرفق مع البرنامج
المفيد فى هذا البرنامج انه يتعامل مع ملف الأوتوكاد بكل ما يحتويه من خطوط ونقاط
أما الليسبات معظمها يتعامل مع النقاط فقط واخر مع الخطوط وليس جميع الخطوط 
فهذا البرنامج حل هذه المشكله من الجذور
شكرا لكل من شاهد الموضوع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Spiky216 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا من البرامج المهمة والعملية في مجالنا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبد لله (14 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلآ البرنامج ضروري خاصة للعاملين في مجال المساحه
شكرآ و نرجو المزيد


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج رائع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## لؤي سوريا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير
مشاركة مفيدة منك يا مهندس هاني


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## simo1000 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## saalaam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعطيك العافية 
والله انك فكيت ازمة


----------



## خشبيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## جلوبال (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة واصل على بركة الله المزيد من التفوق والرقي


----------



## محمود القزاز (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
جاري إستخدام البرنامج وسنوافيكم إذا كان هناك إستفسار


----------



## حسام86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## ahmed arfa (25 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلآ البرنامج ضروري خاصة للعاملين في مجال المساحه الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## odwan (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبورك فيكم


----------



## ROUDS (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
برنامج فعلا مفيد


----------



## حارث البدراني (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shrek (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## م منتصر (28 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج مفيد جدا اشكرك كل الشكر ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## م منتصر (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

36


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

37


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

41


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

42


----------



## kareem el dede (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## sbic (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبدالرؤف (16 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## OUCHIKH (16 فبراير 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## crazy_eng48 (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abu saber2 (17 فبراير 2012)

برنامج رائع


----------



## adel104 (18 فبراير 2012)

*جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## saaddd (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عامر (4 مايو 2013)

مشكور على البرنامج ولى سؤال
عندى لوحة اوتوكاد وبها نقاط وهذه النقاط بالفعل لها اسم ولا يمكن تغييره (بسبب ان النقط عددها كبير) والاسم عباره عن ملف خاص بكل نقطه( من الاخر لايمكن تغييره) كيف استخرج النقاط باسمائها لملف txt


----------



## عمادالجبلي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## شادي- (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## e_ m (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا​
​


----------



## فه رهاد (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## hoka2012 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## jsamhouri (6 فبراير 2014)

thanx


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 فبراير 2014)

جمييييل


----------



## باسمي (6 فبراير 2014)

برنامج قيم حياك الله​


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د حسين (7 فبراير 2014)

تحية طيبة


----------



## surv ahmed (19 فبراير 2014)

تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## surv ahmed (19 فبراير 2014)

تسلم ايدك ونتمنى لك التوفبق في حياتك العمليه


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (19 فبراير 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## DIAA ELDIN (8 مارس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## a7medelgwad (13 مارس 2014)

حبيبي بالله عليك انا بضغط علي اللينك عشان أحمل البرنامج لكن بيرفض يتحمل ممكن أنزله ازاي..........مشكور علي كل حال
​


----------



## ahmed mansour11 (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## abdolkadr (9 يونيو 2014)

البرنامج لا يعمل معي ... 
عند عمل كل الخيارات المطلوب تظهر لي رسالة 
annot find the C:\program files \Dxf Works1.0\DXFWorksLog.txt file.
do you want to creat new file ?
عند اختيار نعم او لا لا فرق يظهر لي ملف txt فارغ ...


----------



## NOORALDIN (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## salamamarouf (26 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (28 يونيو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahdg1984 (29 يونيو 2014)

مجهود رائع ومشكور منك اخى الكريم


----------



## samirantre (7 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-musaab (12 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

